
Why it's dangerous to liken DNA to computer code - fortran77
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/sep/21/why-its-dangerous-to-liken-dna-to-computer-code
======
aiscapehumanity
Articles like these ultimately say nothing new either. It points to the
uncertainty in the implications of genemoddings future where essentially the
stakes are higher and often so far less reversible than digital debugging.
Okayyy, but the average folk would take this less as a warning and more of an
endorsement towards an idea of a bioethical imperative to slow or obfuscate
any progress imo(after all people buy into gmo skepticism and that's based in
ignorance to basic biology).

